# Vertical Siding



## cabrerascrew (Jan 14, 2012)

Im installing Vertical Siding in this project and Im concerned about the installation price for these product (Crane Board & Batten D10)
This is a 2 story house with a lot of windows and cuts. Any suggestions on pricing per square?? Thank You.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here is going to be even giving a ball park price on any job. 
Concerned about the price then get somemore quotes to make sure you getting the best deal.
Far more important on how it gets installed then the price.
Check there refeances. Go look at other jobs they have done.
I've seen far more messed up siding jobs then good ones.


----------



## smalpierre (Mar 1, 2012)

If it's vinyl siding like it looks like, I'd charge what I normally charge, and add something for the learning curve, and extra work. Do you install over furring strips like real board and batten siding? If not - how do you account for framing variances - somethings bound to be out, or not have something where you need it?

If it's over furring - and you're installing that too - add for that too.


----------

